# Italy and Greece



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

This year we sailed from Aprillia Marittima (IT) to Greece and back in 11 weeks with our Wouquiez Centurion 40. Total distanz 2367 seemiles of which we could sail arround 65%. 
For those who are looking for information of this area just let me know.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm presently anchored outside of Gouvia near Corfu, where are you located?


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

We are located in Aprillia Marittima in Italy and at the moment we are at home in Switzerland. We know tha anchorance in Gouvia very well! Enjoy


----------

